# Japanese or Malaysian Citizenship for Child



## Yoai (Jun 22, 2013)

We are expecting the birth of our child in Malaysia. My wife is Malaysian and I am Japanese. We are wondering how we can give our child the chance of both citizenships. From our understanding we have to register for the Malaysian citizenship first, and then go to the Japanese embassy to register for the Japanese. At 21, our future child will have to pick one of the two, as nether country allows dual citizenship. 

Has anyone had any experience with this process? What are the obstacles / exceptions / exclusions? What is important to remember?


----------

